# Moving back to Canada after 30 yrs - Healthcare questions



## thesedreams88 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello,

I have decided to move back to Canada after 30 years in the states. I was a teenager when my family left, and I have dual citizenship. I'm considering Winnipeg or Thunder Bay due to proximity to family, cost of living, etc.

I never much accessed healthcare when I was younger. I just remember going to our family GP for a check-up and not thinking much of it. However, things are obviously different in the US. I now have a chronic mental health condition. It's very well controlled via a few different medications. I've gone on to earn a bachelor and master's degree and have had a wonderful career. Overall, as long as I have access to my medication and care, it's a non-issue.

I'm concerned about continuity of care and what I should do. How do I find a GP to take over my medications? Will they continue to prescribe (one is a sedative that I have taken for years-never been abused EVER). Should I get my entire medical record prior to moving? I'd ideally like to have a plan and find myself in a pickle once I've moved. Intended move date is Sept. of 2018.

Thoughts and suggestions?

Thanks,
J.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ex pharmacy technician here... it's been a while since I last worked in Canada (in Vancouver, BC) but maybe I can help...



thesedreams88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have decided to move back to Canada after 30 years in the states. I was a teenager when my family left, and I have dual citizenship. I'm considering Winnipeg or Thunder Bay due to proximity to family, cost of living, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## thesedreams88 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you! This is really most helpful!!!!


----------



## Springthing (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi J. I don't mean to hijack this thread at all but I have further questions on what you said, looking for clarification.

I am in the same boat as OP, living in the US looking to get back to Canada. If I hear you correctly what would be a good idea is to see if I could get up to 120 days' worth of meds to have them while the provincial medical coverage kicks in after 90 days. Do you know what is involved with the provincial medical coverage? In other words if I know the address an I apply for it before I even get back to Canada, or are there dates and appts where I have to be there for verification that I'm back?

Second, you spoke about transferring over prescriptions from the US to Canadian pharmacies. I would tend to lean towards what you suggested which is to get a list of medication and the history of why I (medically) went down the path I did from my doctor(s). I take ketamine, prescribed by a psychiatrist, and know that that's a harsh medication and I don't think it's easily come by. I'm sure you know a lot more about it than I do. My question there is (well, a point first, I don't think I'd be able to get 90 days' worth let along 120 for this) what, in your opinion, are the chances that the right doctor will keep the prescription going? 

Lastly, I currently have blue cross/blue shield. Would I be able to use that insurance in canada for the first 90 days until things get processed if I can't get 90-120 prescribed ahead of time? I'm guessing the 90 days is in order for medicare to kick back in?

Thank you for all your help so far, even though I had nothing to do with the thread so far. 

Steven


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

...



Springthing said:


> Hi J. I don't mean to hijack this thread at all but I have further questions on what you said, looking for clarification.
> 
> I am in the same boat as OP, living in the US looking to get back to Canada. If I hear you correctly what would be a good idea is to see if I could get up to 120 days' worth of meds to have them while the provincial medical coverage kicks in after 90 days. Do you know what is involved with the provincial medical coverage? In other words if I know the address an I apply for it before I even get back to Canada, or are there dates and appts where I have to be there for verification that I'm back?
> 
> ...


----------



## Springthing (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you WCCG, all the information is well appreciated as is the effort. Cheers!


----------

